# Melanotan II -> wife



## phosphor (Apr 3, 2011)

She is of German++ / Irish roots and def fair skin. When we first started dating, she was always tanned (from the beds) and when we got serious, I put a damper on her tanning aspirations. Years later I still hear grumblings about her pale skin, so I made a mention of Melanotan II and gave her a printout of the info. She made me order it that very night. lol

I noticed Twist said 2cc for a 10g vial - but other places just have it at 1cc (more concentrated). I administered her first shot last night (with the tell-tale nausea) at .5 on the slin pin. If I put an extra 1cc, I should double the dose I assume. Is the extra cc just for better measuring and managing the tiny dose? Just wondering.


----------



## bigedawg23 (Apr 3, 2011)

I asked the same question and it seems that 2ml of bac water per 10mg is the average. Then,using the slin pin, draw back to the 1 to get .5 of a dose...inject nightly before bed until desired dose is reached. I hope that's correct but maybe more members that have used this successfully in the past will chime in...


----------



## phosphor (Apr 3, 2011)

That's the way I kinda read it from other posts. I told her to get some sun, but since it's still a bit cold outside, I recommended her going to the tanning bed for under 10 mins at a time to get the UV. 

Question I have is this: When it is sunny outside and I am only getting UV on my head/neck/arms/calves - will the UV interact with the peptide and give a tan all over or just the areas where the UV hits? I kinda missed the memo on that bit of info.


----------



## alterntego (Apr 3, 2011)

i have been hitting the mt2 for about 2months now. dosed it with 2ml bac water . pinned every day for 2 weeks at 7 clicks no tanning beds the first month . just been tanning 3 times and holy ca ca . if you get any exposure to a specific body part that body part tans and not the others . i work outside all day so when i do go tanning i cover my entire head with a towel to even out my tan . if you drive down the road with your arm out the window the same will happen . gotta be cautious .


----------



## phosphor (Apr 3, 2011)

Wow, thanks for the tip - I will relay that info to my wife asap. That is good to know.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 3, 2011)

has she got plenty of freckles and moles? With Mel-II they will darken and become moar pronounced, only while using the peptide, fading when cease of usage


----------



## alterntego (Apr 3, 2011)

i too have many more moles than i have had in the past . as well my hair is turning black and i usually have blondish hair with red tones . its all going f'n black . kinda crazy but cool at the same time . black hair with light blue eyes .


----------



## phosphor (Apr 3, 2011)

Maybe that would help with my gray hair, but since I am losing it, it doesn't matter anyways. I hate genetics. You got pills to fix virtually any ailment, except the obvious big ones - and hair loss. I got my liquid boner in the mail - why not liquid hair.

She doesn't have much in the way of freckles and moles too much thankfully. I wonder how this effects pre-cancerous skin cells. It seems like everyone these days is getting shit cut out, frozen, etc. Dangerous world we live in.


----------



## Fail (Apr 4, 2011)

There is melanotan 2 info present at:  Melanotan Headquarters - Index


----------



## phosphor (Apr 5, 2011)

Not a bad site. I got all the info needed. Funny. My wife looks forward every night to her shot and little dose of the tanning bed every other day. Already seeing a difference.

Repped for the site.


----------

